# FE reference manual for PE morning breath exam



## ndg1978 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am taking the HVAC depth for PE. I am not good in MD and the problems in the practice book by Lindeburg seem to be complicated for the morning breath exam. Do you think studying and practicing problems from the FE reference manual should be a good idea?


----------



## acethepemd (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, That is a good idea. Infact, i practiced both FE reference manual and 1001 solved problems, which helped me a lot.


----------



## ndg1978 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks acethepemd!


----------



## jcarlock15 (Jan 3, 2016)

I would definitely say anything on the FE exam is fair game on the PE exam. I plan on bringing in the FE reference handbook when i sit for the PE exam.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 4, 2016)

Not sure I would waste the time bringing that reference.  Anything in it is well represented in the MERM.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm taking T&amp;F depth, how would I prepare myself best for the breadth section? I'm not taking any classes or whatsoever.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 5, 2016)

There are quite a number of threads in the mechanical section dedicated solely to the T&amp;F exam preparation.  Read through those and if you still have questions on how to prepare feel free to post them.


----------



## TyTy (Jan 5, 2016)

There are some nice HVAC pages in the reference manual, and some good economics formulas. Nothing that isn't already in the MERM though.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> There are quite a number of threads in the mechanical section dedicated solely to the T&amp;F exam preparation.  Read through those and if you still have questions on how to prepare feel free to post them.


Yes, and Ram ought to know, he wrote one of the best ones.  Look for it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's a link to the thread Audi referenced.  It has my original prep advice with supplemental notes from TomMechanical and Audi on what worked for them:





To answer your original question, TomMechanical recommended School of PE for preparation for the morning section.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Jan 6, 2016)

That is a great thread and yeah I heard rave reviews about school of PE.


----------

